# Break between Clomid rounds?



## bizziliz5 (May 16, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know how long the break should be between rounds of Clomid?  I was prescribed 3 months' supply, got pregnant in second month (but did not realise - feel so stupid now, but thought implantation bleed was AF) and sadly miscarried this week.  I have an appointment at fertility clinic next month, and can't see the point of taking Clomid this month as I am meant to not be TTC until I have at least one normal cycle (i.e. after next AF) and have to have a laperoscopy which will also interfere with one month's TTC (as has to be done mid cycle).  So I thought it would be best to wait and see what the fertility clinic says, but I heard that it is bad to stop and start Clomid?  So I am worried that they may not be able to put me back on Clomid if I've stopped it for a couple of months?  If anyone has been in a similar position or knows about this specific point, I would be very grateful for your thoughts.

Thanks and best wishes to you all.


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

blizziliz5, firstly I am so sorry you have gone through the pain of miscarriage. Sadly there are many of us on here who have and it is truly heartbreaking  .

If it is bad to start and stop clomid then I am stuffed. I have had 2 separate breaks from clomid, one of 2 months after 3 cycles and one of three months after a further 2 and have just started a clomid cycle again - the first since January. My doctor gave me no indication that it was harmful and actually saw it as quite beneficial as it gave me a breather from the pressure and stress of ttc and allowed me to take some antibiotics in a vain attempt to help. Most women only get 3 cycles I believe, but I'm allowed up to 12 cycles. I am sure there will be no problem with you taking clomid for your next cycle and I wish you all the luck in the world. 

If you want come and join us on the crazy clomid chatter thread - been a bit quieter than usual lately, but everyone really friendly and supportive. xx


----------



## bizziliz5 (May 16, 2011)

Angel star, thank you so much for your message - it is amazing how much it helps talking to people who have some idea what you are going through. And having seen your reply, and some of the other posts on here, I feel much better about taking a break from Clomid and restarting in a couple of months once my body (and mind) has got over the MC.  I am also starting some accupuncture on Saturday to get myself as sorted as I can before seeing the fertility clinic next month.  
Thanks for the tip re crazy clomid chatter thread.  This was my first post and have never used a forum like this before, so just working out how it all works.  Thanks again and very best wishes,
xx


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi  bizziliz5

so sorry to hear your news but do join us on the clomid chatter as we're all going through it at the mo.  

sending big hugs  

xx


----------



## bizziliz5 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks.  Although I wouldn't wish this on anyone, it sort of helps to know that there are people who know how I feel.


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

bizziliz5, I echo what you say, although we wouldn't wish this upon anyone, it's so good to be able to offload to people going through the same as us. x


----------

